# O/T Toy Story 2 ha ha funny



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Toy Story 2 is on tv now. Every time I see that yard sale scene, I have to laugh. I am totally that fat guy, but looking for slot cars instead of cowboy toys. It's especially funny since yard sale season just started. Who's with me?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Me! Me! Me!*

Been slow so far this year...
I had been hoping since there has been 1/32 tracks in the area something would show up...
Not yet...

Scott


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I am totally with you. To me it is more like treasure hunt than garage sale. My kids even get a kick out of it because we never know what we will bring home. I tell the wife my car is programmed to turn at garage sale signs so it is not my fault. There is another thread about this where I posted pictures of my most recent treasure. 

Just good, cheap fun on a Saturday morning.
Old Blue.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I found a tyco cliffhanger track and it had 13 cars with it.. It was taped shut and I just knew I was just getting a track and that was all. There was 2 g-plus, 2 older hp2's I believe, 2 hp7's and the rest was 440's and 440x2's. Oh ya I only paid $1.00 for it..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Park I'm not looking for Cowboy toys either....Garage Sales Rule!

First I found this GMC hubcap for $2.00 in a small town on the way home from seeing my Dad. Ginger was so cool about stopping. She was driving and then turned around and pulled into this big barn sheded Garage Sale for me...what a gal!! It looks cool hanging in the garage and doubles as a place to put my Sand Vans into for dismantling.










A couple of weeks ago after picking up our kids Thursday (prime garage sale day :thumbsup from daycare I found this...yep a Mean Green Machine.

$15.00 WOW! It was a single mom selling it with a flat front tire (yeah these babys are way more equiped than a Big Wheel) and the rear steering was loose as a goose 

Came home and fixed it up right away with a tube I had and tightned all the steering bolts like they were when new. The kids love it! This thing is like driving a tank and hey it wears our kids out too.

Fletcher (our son) had worn a huge flat spot on his Big Wheel but, kept driving it anyways. Then he started to ride his sisters Big Wheel untill now. I wanted to get one of these for our kids last year but, they are EXPENSIVE NEW!!










Hitt great find for a buck. Hope to find some slot cars myself this summer. Years ago I found a box full of Tyco Pro & AFX slot cars for $5.00 and that was a lot of fun.

Bob...keeping my fingers crossed for a slot car find...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hittman, wow! Nice haul!

Bob--man, I ALWAYS wanted one of those...

Hit a bunch of yard sales this am. No slot cars, but I picked up a cool old Rampar BMX bike for my son...

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

When I was a kid my best friend got a Green Machine - what an awesome bit of kit that was compared to a Big Wheel :thumbsup::thumbsup:

We used to race figure 8s around the support poles in the unfinished basement of his parents' ranch style home - hahaha good times.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Been looking at all yard sales I can. Have not found a thing slot car wise. I've also been checking antique stores and second hand stores. :freak:

Did get my Daughter a 5 gal. bucket full of near new baseballs, defensive net, three bats (1 Demarini) and a hit away for $2.00. Now I need to teach the dog's to go scrag some balls for us. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Today was the Official Garage Sale day in Gretna. The kids went with me at the crack of dawn.

Fletcher picked up two Star Wars Light Sabers for 25 cents each...SCORE!

Bree found a pink VW Barbie Remote Control new style convertible bug (SLug bug, convertible, top down...yeah I tapped her three tims in the arm when I saw it. Ooooh and no tag back call was made also). It works for $1.00...SCORE!

I found this Prince Albert can ($2.00). Hey do you have Prince Albert in a can? lol YES I DO & a still sealed package of Floppy Disc for my camera (25 cents)...SCORE! Well not slot cars so, it is only a small score...dang it










Yeah the Green Machine is a big hit with our kids. Way beter than the Big Wheel. Flethcers front tire was worn out and flat. We put a $1.00 sign on it by the curb and it sold. 

Bob...C'Mon slot car garage sale find (someday)...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Discs for your camera? What is it, an old Mavica?

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> Discs for your camera? What is it, an old Mavica?
> 
> --rick





















Yep I had to have one when they first came out. Have gotten a few more real cheap off the bay since then for backups along with a couple more of the new modern recharable batteries that last forever. All my pics you see on HT are taken with one of my Sony Mavicas. Snap, snap, snap...

Our old computer dumped on us and we just picked up a new one. I was lost as our old Dell had the slot for my Floppy Disc. Well it is all good now as an External Floppy Disc Drive has been purchased and hooked up....Wheeeeeeew that was driving me nuts not being able to use my Mavica.I swear buy it.

Gotta go scrub some Lola bodies now...

Bob...Hey Mr. Rat Fink say Cheese...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the only thing older than Bob on the boards...........his camera, lol


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wow. you mean you can still get get batteries for that thing?!? i have one at work, but the battery only lasts a few minutes, so i figured it was junk. they had one at the last school i worked at too, it was kinda cool. i just might take it home now, if i can find a battery...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> Toy Story 2 is on tv now. Every time I see that yard sale scene, I have to laugh. I am totally that fat guy, but looking for slot cars instead of cowboy toys. It's especially funny since yard sale season just started. Who's with me?


Now I have a better picture of the guy that always beats me to a deal.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Went to the Fremont Annual Swap Meet this morning...*

Every year my friend Dan & I look forward to going to the Swap Meet in Fremont Nebraska. Mostly cars, car stuff, old signs and other cool junk!

We always look forward to getting these HUGE breaded Pork Tenderloin sandwices. This is the first time this vendor didn't show up. Well the Polish Sausages with Sauced Mancinie Pepers were Awesum!!

Finaly a slot car find for this year! The Hollywood Daredevils Firebird only cost $2.00. 

The G-Plus started with a $5.00 bid from the seller (he was about 10 or 11 years old with $$ visions of Money $$ in his eyes...lol). I countered with a lowball $2.00 offer. He came back with $4.00. I then offered $3.00. This tough Hombrey took my $3.00 offer...Wheeeeew. 



















These stickers (not the wimpy smaller size but, the Big Dirt track race car type!!) were in a box and the front of it was bent down. When pulled ujp the front of this box said $1.00 Doz. written in black Sharpie. We asked if he was selling 12 Stickers for $1.00....Ding, Ding! Oooooh Boy!










These Tanks were purchased for a long time "RL" Weapons Race. They were beeing sold for $1.00 each but, offered $3.00 for all 4 of them. Yep I saved another buck...Success! 

Going to Rip them apart & do some test fitting to some chassis. These Turrets & guns will be getting casted up for sure but, hope that the Tanks themselves will work and get casted up also?



















From 3 different sellers these Plastic Hot Rods from, McDonalds days gone by, were picked up for a BUCK a piece. I had one of these already and remember them from waaaaay back. Need to figure out what chassis to use under these a casting could end up getting made?



















Also a 2 1/2' by 4 ' skinney Marlboro sign (good print on both sides was scooped up for $5.00. It had a $6.00 price tag on it. 

Dan picked up some inner panels for his 68 El Camino, decals and few other things.

It got up into the 90s today so, it was a real SCORTCHER...Aaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...Was like outdoor "Lets Make A Deal"...zilla


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Bob I feel for ya, today was my first slot find of the year too. Finally. Not even much to brag about but the deals were great. 

First up, a LifeLike set. Passed on it early in the AM, they wanted 10 bucks and I just couldn't see it for LL stuff (lol), even though it looks like it was used once and put away. Had to drive by later in the day and saw from the road it was still there sooooo I stopped again...down to 5 bucks. Even I couldn't pass that up, LL or not.




























The other hit was a pair of Tycos. Found 'em mixed among friggin' happy meal toys of all things (guess cuz they look the part).

25 cents each, like new condition 'cept for a tweaked shoe.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy cow!!!!! Nice finds guys!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

